# Philadelphia, PA - 5 Month Old Black Female



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

I wish I had more room for this beautiful girl, I would take her in a heart beat.

Female-German Shepherd Puppy


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Black Female German Shepherd puppy looking for a good home, 5 months old


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

Oh! Steal my heart.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Adorable, hope someone gets her soon.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I called the # said temporarly disconected?? I was going to get her she looks just like my atticus


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

called again left message..........


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Try sending an email?? Maybe they got so many people intersted and calling that they turned the phone off.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I did email I hope if she is placed she is in a good home that will spay her and get her training She could be my atticus's sister!! He is 18mos I love the black dogs!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hope you get her!


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I have not had a response...........


----------



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

I've texted the number just in case the calls aren't working for some reason. If I get a response I'll be sure to tell you right away so we can work on getting her home with you!


----------



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

I got a text back!

"Yes 300 comes with crate."

So er, what would you like to do from there? Want me to ask any more specific questions? Just say the word and I'll message them back!


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

He is selling her??? hmmmm I will have to think on that one. Thought he just wanted a good home Why is he selling her?? where did he get her? Why dosen't the breeder rehome?? Just s few questions. Good with other dogs? Housebroke?? Good with kids?? more questions.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

OK There has been a pause ..maybe she is gone but I have thought about it I would have taken her if she needed a home but I don't want to pay that much for a dog I know nothing about..a nice rescue here is 250. I have also been asked to foster a large female GSD so I guess I will pass on her She sure is cute !! Hope she finds a great home


----------

